# Whos got legit clen



## mr. ya-di-da (Feb 25, 2011)

i wanna buy some clen.. need to know of which of these companies who got some good clen.  thanks.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

We do buddy, click my banner  Ask around for reviews!

-T


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Feb 25, 2011)

well i know its personal ref..but i did ask around some bad reviews with extreme some good.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

Bad reviews where???

-T


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Feb 25, 2011)

i did a google search and found some reviews from some people that said they felt nothing from the clen they bought from extreme peptides.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

PM me a link


----------



## tballz (Feb 25, 2011)

CEM Products (sponsor here) has legit clen.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Feb 25, 2011)

TwisT said:


> PM me a link


 
twist i cant find that damn site in its forums a couple of peeps said the clen from you guys was weak or possibly bunk.. i thought that it was kinda weird being that i only have read good reviews about you guys..let me keep searching and see if i can find it.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm skeptical that such a link exists , I've only heard great things about the clen quality, never a negative.

-T



mr. ya-di-da said:


> twist i cant find that damn site in its forums a couple of peeps said the clen from you guys was weak or possibly bunk.. i thought that it was kinda weird being that i only have read good reviews about you guys..let me keep searching and see if i can find it.


----------



## MissionHockey (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in the same boat, if you come across any let me know. Thanks.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Feb 25, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I'm skeptical that such a link exists , I've only heard great things about the clen quality, never a negative.
> 
> -T


 
i cant find it so im gonna apologize and say that i must have mistakened you guys for someone else being that i am researching you guys and two other research chem companies that i am interested in..if a member can come on here that isnt a rep for extreme and can vouch for your clen then that will solve all of this.. i will post in your feed back thread also about anyone who has tried your clen.


----------



## Gawd (Feb 25, 2011)

Yup.
Never heard any bad reviews about the EP clen, and we've never received any emails, calls, etc stating any issues with it.


----------



## cutright (Feb 25, 2011)

I knew that link wasn't gonna surface...EP is good to go


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

Haha yeah, always get people who say things they cant back up 

Want a EP clen review? Check this, I can PM you the link to the forum its on if you need.

_"Yea i already referred someone else today who put in a order! The  CLEN 300 40mcg servings per bottle is insane! Were all going to have  some skinny ass rats, well have to inject them with peptides and the  likes just to get them some meat back on those bones."


-T
_


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Feb 25, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Haha yeah, always get people who say things they cant back up
> 
> Want a EP clen review? Check this, I can PM you the link to the forum its on if you need.
> 
> ...


 
that would be great send me the link.. im not doubting you guys like i said i might have mistakened you guys for someone else.. but reading some feed back on the clen would be great..thanks.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

PM with link sent



mr. ya-di-da said:


> that would be great send me the link.. im not doubting you guys like i said i might have mistakened you guys for someone else.. but reading some feed back on the clen would be great..thanks.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Feb 25, 2011)

TwisT said:


> PM with link sent


 
like i said..im not doubting you but that link really doesnt say anything about the quality of then clen.. all it says is The CLEN 300 40mcg servings per bottle is insane!


----------



## hill450 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys, first post and clen/t3 cycle from EP.  Rats seem to be reacting well to both.  They don't have any shakes yet but are thirsty as h*ll, sweating like a whore in church, and have a faster heart rate at times throughout the day if not always.  I was under the assumption that tremors would show up even at smaller doses but this is apparently not the case.  Dosage has been increased from day 1 at 20mcg and now to 80mcg on day for and going to 100 tomorrow probably.  This seems like a quick ramp up but the sides aren't bad yet so I don't see what it is going to hurt the rats.  I guess I just expected them to be shaking to show that it is working.  Anyway, stuff seems legit....about 1lb loss per currently.  Clean diet and 4-5 miles cardio per day.
6'4"
230lbs
18%bf


----------



## colorado (Mar 1, 2011)

I've never used Clen from either Extreme or CEM. But, I've ordered different products from both. The speed in which these companies ship is downright amazing. 

Shipping time, to me, typically means that the company is serious.


----------



## Realtalk (Mar 2, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> like i said..im not doubting you but that link really doesnt say anything about the quality of then clen.. all it says is The CLEN 300 40mcg servings per bottle is insane!



Waiting for TwistT to respond....


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 2, 2011)

I got some clen from ext... I started three days ago today i took 100mcg, .5ml and ive had no sides, no shaking, no headaches, no nothing but its a bit hard to sleep but a melotonin works. I dont know if its underdosed or i just dont get sides. if anything spend the twenty bucks and tell us!


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 2, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> I got some clen from ext... I started three days ago today i took 100mcg, .5ml and ive had no sides, no shaking, no headaches, no nothing but its a bit hard to sleep but a melotonin works. I dont know if its underdosed or i just dont get sides. if anything spend the twenty bucks and tell us!


 
see..thats what im talkin about..most get the shakes and increase in body temp..yeah u may not get any sides everyone is different..but i dont know..theres that word in your post "underdosed"  so once again.... whos got legit clen ??


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Mar 2, 2011)

not much experience with ep, but I have ordered from cemproducts, they ship fast and all the products I have gotten including the clen/t3 combo was legit. Both are board sponsors and probably have legit stuff other wise they would be gone fast.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 2, 2011)

ouch !!! $10 shipping with a $3 handling fee over at extreme.. im gonna have to shop at my other source right now that only has shipping for $6.


----------



## alphabolic (Mar 2, 2011)

i got my clen from (not a sponsor here, so mods can delete if i broke rules).  i found it to be under-dosed and others have said similar things.

but i also heard that clen is very very hard to make in liquid form compared to SERMS, AI's, etc.  not sure if theres any truth to this unless someone can enlighten me.

i really wanna buy liquid T3 though


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 2, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> i got my clen from ar-r.com (not a sponsor here, so mods can delete if i broke rules) and it's rui. i found it to be under-dosed and others have said similar things.
> 
> but i also heard that clen is very very hard to make in liquid form compared to SERMS, AI's, etc. not sure if theres any truth to this unless someone can enlighten me.
> 
> i really wanna buy liquid T3 though


 

euro-king gear which is a sponsor here sells clen in tablet form..check um out.  its called clenodex..  100  40mcg tablets . they got nolva and clomid in tabs also.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 2, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> like i said..im not doubting you but that link really doesnt say anything about the quality of then clen.. all it says is The CLEN 300 40mcg servings per bottle is insane!



Why don't you read the sponsor forum about our product quality or read the post below?



hill450 said:


> Hey guys, first post and clen/t3 cycle from EP.  Rats seem to be reacting well to both.  They don't have any shakes yet but are thirsty as h*ll, sweating like a whore in church, and have a faster heart rate at times throughout the day if not always.  I was under the assumption that tremors would show up even at smaller doses but this is apparently not the case.  Dosage has been increased from day 1 at 20mcg and now to 80mcg on day for and going to 100 tomorrow probably.  This seems like a quick ramp up but the sides aren't bad yet so I don't see what it is going to hurt the rats.  I guess I just expected them to be shaking to show that it is working.  Anyway, stuff seems legit....about 1lb loss per currently.  Clean diet and 4-5 miles cardio per day.
> 6'4"
> 230lbs
> 18%bf



Glad you're happy bro 



colorado said:


> I've never used Clen from either Extreme or CEM. But, I've ordered different products from both. The speed in which these companies ship is downright amazing.
> 
> Shipping time, to me, typically means that the company is serious.



Right on 



Realtalk said:


> Waiting for TwistT to respond....







pitbullguy0101 said:


> I got some clen from ext... I started three days ago today i took 100mcg, .5ml and ive had no sides, no shaking, no headaches, no nothing but its a bit hard to sleep but a melotonin works. I dont know if its underdosed or i just dont get sides. if anything spend the twenty bucks and tell us!



Funny, I took 100mcg today and I got the shaking in my hands, while my GF also on the clen got it from 40mcg. Everyone is different, maybe adjust your dosing, or look at what other compounds you are taking? Have you ever had your bloodwork done????? Pretty big claim to be calling it bunk when we have sold already over 1k ml of clen and this is the first time I've heard this. 

Do you know clen is the compound most people claim theirs is "bad" from any company? Do you realize clen is one of those things that either effect you noticeably or have many people who don't notice many results? Same thing goes with dosing.



mr. ya-di-da said:


> see..thats what im talkin about..most get the shakes and increase in body temp..yeah u may not get any sides everyone is different..but i dont know..theres that word in your post "underdosed"  so once again.... whos got legit clen ??



Every single post you have on this forum is about finding a "legit" supplier. Every sponsor on this board is a "legit" supplier as I have personally used them all...

May I suggest a new hobby?

-T


----------



## bmsimon (Mar 2, 2011)

I just put in an order this afternoon from CEM for some clen and keto and got the shippment confirmation emailed to me tonight!

I would have went with extreme peptide because the prices are a lot cheaper, but they are out of stock


----------



## TwisT (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah  There was a shipping delay... should be in tomorrow though! 

-T



bmsimon said:


> I just put in an order this afternoon from CEM for some clen and keto and got the shippment confirmation emailed to me tonight!
> 
> I would have went with extreme peptide because the prices are a lot cheaper, but they are out of stock


----------



## bmsimon (Mar 2, 2011)

Of course it would be in the day after I put my order in...


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 3, 2011)

twist relax i never said it was bunk. I'm giving a fair log on what i fee as of now. just went up to 120 and i can feel my heart pounding like a sob! If you have problems with im members giving a fair assesment well that just doesnt sound right and i dont want to be bashed homie. you should have no fear in your product and told me to go to 120 or 140 abd that everyone is different. no attitude needed bro


----------



## TwisT (Mar 3, 2011)

Exactly! Didn't mean attitude, it just annoys me that people dont understand how versatile clen is, and people jump jump to conclusions that since they dont see some side @ a certain dose that the clen is bad or under dosed... and these are the people that really don't understand how these compounds work or effect the body.. Not saying you did, but you see what I'm getting at. Glad you found your sweet spot 

-T



pitbullguy0101 said:


> twist relax i never said it was bunk. I'm giving a fair log on what i fee as of now. just went up to 120 and i can feel my heart pounding like a sob! If you have problems with im members giving a fair assesment well that just doesnt sound right and i dont want to be bashed homie. you should have no fear in your product and told me to go to 120 or 140 abd that everyone is different. no attitude needed bro


----------



## ezerules (Mar 3, 2011)

ordered the clen/t3/keto from ep about two weeks ago, my rats started with a low dose of about 40mcg per day and they didn't seem to get any sides from it but heart rates were elevated.

worked up to 100 mcg per day and the rats have some major trembles going on, and body temps are up so I am going to have to vouch for EP on the quality of there products.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't doubt that EP's clen is real and definitely working.  I too thought that the shakes would be a lot greater than this but like I said before lots of sweating in the gym and sleeping really isn't the best.  I also feel my heart pounded pretty good too at times.  I am also curious about how high I can safely go. This is my first cycle and I am also running t3 and will throw in keto at around day 14 to the end. Plan on running a 6 week cycle. Just was curious to how much I can safely take.  
Thanks guys


----------



## TwisT (Mar 3, 2011)

ezerules said:


> ordered the clen/t3/keto from ep about two weeks ago, my rats started with a low dose of about 40mcg per day and they didn't seem to get any sides from it but heart rates were elevated.
> 
> worked up to 100 mcg per day and the rats have some major trembles going on, and body temps are up so I am going to have to vouch for EP on the quality of there products.



Glad to hear it, thanks for the review 



hill450 said:


> I don't doubt that EP's clen is real and definitely working.  I too thought that the shakes would be a lot greater than this but like I said before lots of sweating in the gym and sleeping really isn't the best.  I also feel my heart pounded pretty good too at times.  I am also curious about how high I can safely go. This is my first cycle and I am also running t3 and will throw in keto at around day 14 to the end. Plan on running a 6 week cycle. Just was curious to how much I can safely take.
> Thanks guys



Thanks buddy, goodluck with your cycle. Work up as high as 150mcg, drop the dose down below where sides are too harsh. I take 100mcg.

-T


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Mar 3, 2011)

ok..im convinced extreme has good products i am and will order from them in the future.. thanks twist.


----------



## hill450 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok thanks twist, I was only going to go to 120 but I will go higher if I  feel ok. I was originally going to run an 8 week cycle but decided to  drop it back to 6 and run EC for two weeks to make sure the t3 rebound  isn't bad. Only going to 50mcg on t3 anyway....don't want to get  anywhere close to burning muscle since not on aas.
Thanks for the help though, much appreciated!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 3, 2011)

ran 140 this am and had a little bit of the shakes today i for sure coud feel my heart throbin! ive dropped a couple pounds too! i know this is great stuff. i think my rats are gunna get some t3 soon to stack. thanks ep


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 3, 2011)

Shit...I get the shakes with only 60mcg of clen from EP...good shit...I also tried their tadalafil and that is also gtg...


----------



## b6490 (Mar 7, 2011)

im new to this forum is euro-king legit? they are really going to send me something not jsut take my money and run?


----------



## charliemurphy9 (Mar 7, 2011)

I like to stay around 100 mcg, can't go above that at all, very strong stuff. I have only used the sponsor cem before, their chems worked well for me.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 9, 2011)

im at 180 and no shakes anymore just awake... pretty much no sides!im gunna get some t3 for the rats. how much of a boost does this give the clen?


----------



## hill450 (Mar 10, 2011)

They are suppose to work really well together but I do not believe you're suppose to go over 75mcg or it will start eating muscle. I am topped out now at 50mcg of t3 and 140mcg of clen and my sides seem to have gone away completely. I'll bump up to 160 tomorrow and probably stay there through the end.  I'm on day 13 and plan on going 6 weeks altogether, start keto tomorrow.....maybe it will bring some of my sides back to let me know its working again?


----------



## usergear (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone have feed back on Extreme's cialis
thanks


----------

